# what do you think of  Canon 28-105 USM  ??



## MH_91 (Dec 9, 2009)

hey there .. 

hope you all doing well ! 

well i found a used lens for   Canon 28-105 USM  and he's asking for $180 CAD  

i sent another offer to another guy for 50 mm lens ... 

soo what you guys think ??

should i buy the 28-105 
or 50 MM ? 


i have Canon 20D
18-200 mm 
Flash 430 EXII


----------



## Dao (Dec 11, 2009)

My personal choice will be the 50mm.  Since you already have a 18-200mm, adding a 28-105mm really doesn't do much extra for you unless the lens is optically much better or it is a faster lens.

However, for the 50mm lens, most likely it is a F/1.8 lens (could be F/1.2 or F/1.4   )

I bet the 50mm prime lens is optically better than the 18-200mm at 50mm.  And it is a faster lens, so it allow you to take photos in some situations that you may not able to do in the past with the 18-200mm.  Plus, it is going to be cheaper (unless you are referring to F/1.4 or F/1.2 version)

(Or even F/1.0)


----------



## MH_91 (Dec 11, 2009)

Dao said:


> My personal choice will be the 50mm.  Since you already have a 18-200mm, adding a 28-105mm really doesn't do much extra for you unless the lens is optically much better or it is a faster lens.
> 
> However, for the 50mm lens, most likely it is a F/1.8 lens (could be F/1.2 or F/1.4   )
> 
> ...




aw thanks you soo much  

so do you recommend me to buy 

 i mean the 50 mm the 1.8 f ?


----------



## Dao (Dec 11, 2009)

If you can get it at a good price and the lens is in good shape, why not?

Right now, in US, this lens EF 50mm F/1.8 II cost about $90 - $100 new, so if a person can get it used at $70 in like new condition, after that person use the lens for few months and decided that is not the lens he/she want, how much do you think he/she can sell the lens for?  Most likely $70

 It is slow (autofocus speed), it is very plastic (like a toy), it has no Dof scale, the mount is plastic ....  BUT it is the best bang for the buck lens from Canon because of the low cost and optical performance.  It is not the best, but others cost more.


----------



## anel (Dec 30, 2009)

what about the 28-105? it's also cheap, would you say it's awesome for its price aswell?


----------



## sinjans (Dec 30, 2009)

ill sell you my 28-105 USM for 180. and i will include the canon hood, bag UV and polarizing filter. ; )

Im putting it up on ebay today. They are good lenses


----------

